# Women LOVE youthful looking men with big chins



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 28, 2020)

Big chin + youthful looking , I noticed men with these two features are always big slayers and women are naturally attracted to them. I remember there was a 30 yo guy who looked a bit like young Justin Timberlake,





Obviously he was not as good looking as Timberlake but he had a similar phenotype, he had that boyish look to him and a big chin. My father suspected that my mom was cheating with him because my mother said that he is a handsome dude, I'm not even kidding lmao. And my mother finds most men ugly, she even called me and my brother ugly. I always see it, women LOVE youthful looking men with big prominent chins. It has to be the ultimate slayer pheno. Even if objectively you are only normie looking, if you have these features you will slay pussy, guaranteed.
Examples:


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 28, 2020)

based dad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

i chin mog them all, can i slay ?


----------



## Bruh567 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dn rd but I have both


----------



## Inscol (Apr 28, 2020)

Lifefuel for @BigChinHispanic


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Dn rd but I have both


River of Darkness


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 28, 2020)

streege said:


> River of Darkness


Yeah,great video


----------



## toptearmm (Apr 28, 2020)

True.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 380125


That's why Chico doesn't get pussies wet, he looks like a Ken doll, too perfect. His chin is not big enough


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 28, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> His chin is not big enough







cope


BonesAndHarmony said:


> That's why Chico doesn't get pussies wet, he looks like a Ken doll, too perfect.


indeed its over for him


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I need a big chin


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Apr 28, 2020)

Inscol said:


> Lifefuel for @BigChinHispanic


Indeed son


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 28, 2020)

Legit, strong square chin is so underrated despite being extremely important for male aesthetics
Not only that, a masculine chin gives you V lines which stretches your skin giving you hollow lines


----------



## robtical (Apr 28, 2020)

Skin + Hair underrated.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 28, 2020)

its impossible to be ugly if u have good es ratio + tight submental + big chin


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 29, 2020)

Fuk said:


> its impossible to be ugly if u have good es ratio + tight submental + big chin


Impossible to be incel if you look youthful and have a big chin


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 29, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> Legit, strong square chin is so underrated despite being extremely important for male aesthetics
> Not only that, a masculine chin gives you V lines which stretches your skin giving you hollow lines
> View attachment 380322
> View attachment 380323


lifefuel, we have actually some stuffs in common with aspie'opry - IPD, Midface ratio, chin and rather bad jaw angularity due to high gonial angle, and he has the same slight hollow cheeks near the chin, hoping to have them, and that's not cope.


BonesAndHarmony said:


> Impossible to be incel if you look youthful and have a big chin


do i look old ? 


Fuk said:


> its impossible to be ugly if u have good es ratio + tight submental + big chin


nose and lips are more important tho.
but now that i see timberlake wtf he has a really bad nose but is a giant slayer.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 29, 2020)

streege said:


> lifefuel, we have actually some stuffs in common with aspie'opry - IPD, Midface ratio, chin and rather bad jaw angularity due to high gonial angle, and he has the same slight hollow cheeks near the chin, hoping to have them, and that's not cope.
> 
> do i look old ?
> 
> ...


You don't look old imo


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 29, 2020)

NO WAY!!!! 
I THOUGHT WOMEN LOVE OLD MEN WITH NO CHIN
MODS STICK THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 29, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> I THOUGHT WOMEN LOVE OLD MEN WITH NO CHIN
> MODS STICK THIS THREAD!!!!!


Why do you always post some low iq shit under every thread?


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 29, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Why do you always post some low iq shit under every thread?


JFL I have the same question to you, you degenerate. All of your shitty threads are water is wet.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 29, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> JFL I have the same question to you, you degenerate. All of your shitty threads are water is wet.


Cope, my threads are original and instructive. You just can't understand them


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 29, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> Legit, strong square chin is so underrated despite being extremely important for male aesthetics
> Not only that, a masculine chin gives you V lines which stretches your skin giving you hollow lines
> View attachment 380322
> View attachment 380323








Nessman aged much better than Chico.


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 29, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Why do you always post some low iq shit under every thread?


He doesn't know any better.

But you are right, youthful looking and broad, square defined chin is a good combo.

A broad, squarish and defined chin is definitely an underrated trait. Needs to be discussed more on this site.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 29, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> He doesn't know any better.
> 
> But you are right, youthful looking and broad, square defined chin is a good combo.
> 
> ...


I also forgot Maher, he is an excellent example of youthful looks + big chin.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 29, 2020)

just be the crimson chin broo haha worked for me


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (Apr 29, 2020)

*That must be why i'm a virgin - because my chin is a bit short from the front.*


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 29, 2020)

*FUARK MY CHIN IS SMALL BUT JAW IS GIGACHAD TIER AND SO IS THE REST OF MY FACE*

*IM GONNA GROW A BEARD AROUND MY CHIN AREA*


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 29, 2020)

@BonesAndHarmony

i feel square chin doesnt fit my harmony


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 30, 2020)

NONE of those guys have big chins except Alexander Ludwig

most look average for a white male

my chin is the same size as theirs and ive never heard it was big, its an average european chin

if u think its big then u must live in china or africa


----------



## Perfect Hairline (Apr 30, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> View attachment 381151


Who is that? Looks like a better version of @onnysk.


----------



## onnysk (Apr 30, 2020)

Perfect Hairline said:


> Who is that? Looks like a better version of @onnysk.


thx quemirasman


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 30, 2020)

Perfect Hairline said:


> Who is that? Looks like a better version of @onnysk.


Dom face, Jason Momoa, Miro cech, Cavill, forgot last guy name


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 30, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> NONE of those guys have big chins except Alexander Ludwig
> 
> most look average for a white male
> 
> ...


Are you serious lmao? I live in Germany and the average German doesn't have a chin like that


----------



## italian2001 (Apr 30, 2020)

shit i thought they liked old men without chins


----------



## onnysk (Apr 30, 2020)

Perfect Hairline said:


> Who is that? Looks like a better version of @onnysk.


so many years on psl and u cant tell who miro cech is

u should kys


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 30, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Are you serious lmao? I live in Germany and the average German doesn't have a chin like that


The average swedish male has a chin like those guys, its basically their best feature: good chins. See tons of guys with big chins.

i imagine germans would aswell unless u live with mouthbreathers


----------



## Perfect Hairline (Apr 30, 2020)

onnysk said:


> thx quemirasman








I am not Quemirasman.



onnysk said:


> so many years on psl and u cant tell who miro cech is
> 
> u should kys


He looks very different on that pic, his face was familiar to me but i couldnt recognize him.


----------



## onnysk (Apr 30, 2020)

Perfect Hairline said:


> I am not Quemirasman.
> 
> 
> He looks very different on that pic, his face was familiar to me but i couldnt recognize him.



ur forgiven


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 30, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> The average swedish male has a chin like those guys, its basically their best feature: good chins. See tons of guys with big chins.
> 
> i imagine germans would aswell unless u live with mouthbreathers


I know what I'm talking about, I'm extremely aspie when it comes to analyzing others' faces and the average German has no chin like that, maybe you will find vertically long chins but without angularity, legit good chins are rare. HOWEVER Germans chinmog ethnics to death, the average ethnic has a subpar chin


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 30, 2020)

mirin chin bruh?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 1, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Big chin + youthful looking , I noticed men with these two features are always big slayers and women are naturally attracted to them. I remember there was a 30 yo guy who looked a bit like young Justin Timberlake,
> View attachment 380063
> 
> Obviously he was not as good looking as Timberlake but he had a similar phenotype, he had that boyish look to him and a big chin. My father suspected that my mom was cheating with him because my mother said that he is a handsome dude, I'm not even kidding lmao. And my mother finds most men ugly, she even called me and my brother ugly. I always see it, women LOVE youthful looking men with big prominent chins. It has to be the ultimate slayer pheno. Even if objectively you are only normie looking, if you have these features you will slay pussy, guaranteed.
> ...


Thank the gods that I have a 45-48cm, square cleft chin! . . . .


----------



## Slayerullah (May 14, 2020)

Germans started mouth breathing because they inhaled jew ashes


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 14, 2020)

My double jaw surgery+genio (2 years ago)


Before/After: After: I think that my lower third improved a lot, the only problem was that the surgery made the nostrils larger. After it I've done a rhino and I'm doing a secondary rhino in 2020 in Turkey/Iran I opened this thread just because an user started to say that my double jaw...




looksmax.org





Stupid thread, I'm mega incel


----------

